# Uneven Studs and mounting a Flat Screen -Please Help!



## jerryh3 (Dec 10, 2007)

Ceiling mount?
http://store.videomountstore.com/flpacemofor3.html


----------



## chris75 (Aug 25, 2007)

I would just shim the studs, but really, how bad could they be that they could not do the job?


----------



## LaHandyman (Jan 11, 2009)

I would take and add a 1x4 running vertical at 32" apart screwing them to a stud. Then they are not level with the wall, you can shim the top of one or the bottom of the other to achieve a flat surface. The 1x4s will be covered up by the tv.


----------



## Greg C (Jan 18, 2009)

Hire a real pro, not the morons from Geek Squad. Try www.cedia.net for a list of quality companies in your area.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Uneven as in "We do not have a Stud Finder or Tape measure.", or uneven as in "There is this huge wave along the wall." Sorry, but having Best Buy come into your home, or having one of their affiliates touch your stuff is just asking for trouble. I am guessing that the idiots at BB could not figure how to use their brains to find out from the end, then measure for On Center of each stud.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Greg C said:


> Hire a real pro, not the morons from Geek Squad. Try www.cedia.net for a list of quality companies in your area.


That is so true. He is lucky that they did not blow up the house or cut the cable wires like Comcast contractors do. And do not get me started on their practices when it comes to ripping consumers off on their so called computer repair services.


----------

